# Tips for preparing sheepshead?



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

Cooked a couple sheephead and flounder up last night and I have yet to discover a trick for getting rid of that strong unexplainable fishy taste that sheepshead have. I tried soaking the fillets in milk for an hour and cutting all the dark red portions and still unsuccessful. Any ideas?


----------



## PurpleNGold

i cook mine like any other fish, all I do is cut the red out. Never had a problem with a strong taste, theyre actually kind of sweet.


----------



## Friedandtartared

Boil it in crab boil. Tastes just like crab meat. Then make some West Indies salad with it.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

that crab boil idea sound like a winner! gonna try it out...


----------



## hjorgan

*The crab boil thing is amazing*

I chunked and crab-boiled a couple of pounds last spring, hoping to make a soup. Well, I ate about 2 pounds it was awesome.

Don't overcook it though, and if you don't want it to break up get an onion-skin bag to hold it together.


----------



## Friedandtartared

From an article.

"As for cooking sheepshead, believe me, you can do no wrong. Most just dip the fish pieces in egg and roll in their favorite coating, frying ‘til golden brown. Sheepshead also broil or bake exceptionally well. One of our favorites is to cut the meat into chunks and cook them quickly in boiling water seasoned with Crab Boil. After cooking dip the pieces in drawn butter and lemon. When prepared this way, these crustacean eating fish taste almost like very tender lobster or crab. Yummy!


----------



## grey ghost

hey friedandtartarted, I am allergic to shellfish espcially crab and schrimp (DANG IT) i wonder if i could eat the crab boil with the sheepshaed your talking about, sounds Goood??


----------



## MrPhoShiz

If in doubt... Drink some Benadryl before eating just in case


----------



## bigrick

Sheepshead is some of the best whitest fish to eat IMO. Never had one taste fishy. Make sure you're cutting all the red out. That's one of the few fish I can throw in a pan with some salt pepper and lemon and it taste great.


----------



## biminitwist

"...that strong unexplainable fishy taste that sheepshead have."

In my humble opinion, there should be no strong taste in a sheepshead from clean water. However, if you punctured the innards while cleaning them, there may be some off flavor - if you didn't rinse it off right away. The greenish bile from the liver is especially potent. To me it's a pungent, sweet sickly smell.

Hope this helps.

BT


----------



## jjam

cudos to all above....Sheepies hv become my favorite fish to eat and that's comin from a La boy that was taught sheepies are trash fish,,,,,mainly because its too much trouble to saw through dem' bones to get to the meat...

Also, check out the Recess video on how to clean and and by-pass all the inards and rib bones. 

All that said, follow the great advice here and enjoy...:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## Charlie2

*Poor Man's Craab Meat*

That recipe works extremely well for stuffing flounder. 

Slit the fish down the back then separate the filets from the ribs to form a pocket.

You can also roll a flounder filet around this recipe. Skewer and grill/bake/broil. C2


----------



## Dragonfire21281

I did the crab boil. Tonight. WOW it was great dipped in butter. Kids ate about a pound each lol


----------

